# Lazy Platy PLEASE HELP



## RedGoop89 (Sep 12, 2012)

My Platy has been lastly resting on the bottom of the tank and he stays there all day and only moves to eat. Is there a parasite eating him on the inside? He moves if I scare him but I'm concerned for his health. Please help.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## RedGoop89 (Sep 12, 2012)

He just stays under my fake plant where it's dark.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Probably scared. What else is in the tank?


----------



## RedGoop89 (Sep 12, 2012)

A 4 inch gold gourami, a electric ram, and an angel fish


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------

